# The Official Polyrhythm Thread



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is now the official thread where we will discuss, worship, and post all things related to our goddess, Polyrhythm. Feel free to youtube this thread up with great works that evoke the goddess. Let the service commence.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

of course:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

and:


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

The 3rd movement...is so hard. 7 against 8, 7 against 9...etc...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Romantic Geek said:


> The 3rd movement...is so hard. 7 against 8, 7 against 9...etc...


Here is No. 3, with score.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

PetrB said:


> Here is No. 3, with score.


Yeah, I've seen that vid, but I don't particularly like the performance. Previn's is the best on YT, IMO.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

dusan bogdanovic




i'd like to know if there are other composer that has done polyrythimic music for guitar.

conlon nancarrow (arranged for woodwind)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Romantic Geek said:


> The 3rd movement...is so hard. 7 against 8, 7 against 9...etc...


I was thinking of posting this before I scrolled down.. I never would have thought playing this 'sweet sounding' piece would be so hard until I tried..  (Previn plays it faster and 'dryer' than I'm used to, it's sounds hard in his interpretation.)

This one has 5 vs 3.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------

